# The tomcat wearing boots 2.0



## mike1024 (Nov 15, 2009)

The tomcat wearing boots 2.0 

Miezka is with Julie for visit.
Julie is a dear cat, she has 3 kitten, the Miezka likes very much. 
But irritate three putties. To them it is dull. 
„Miezka, Miezka, tell to us a history.“ 
„Oh. yes “
„Please, please! “
„Well, then I tell to you the history about the tomcat wearing boots, as well as she has really taken place. “ 
*
The king Lukrazius the ninth whom one also called the splendid ruled over Alborien.
He had a daughter whom he loved about everything. This daughter who was to be looked princess Amelia, quite delightfully and also, otherwise, was they the dearest girl whom one could imagine. Only she wanted to give king Lukrazius to nobody to the woman, nobody was simply good enough to him. In everybody he had to put out something, whether he would not be from enough noble descent, or he would be no right hero, or simply the colour of hair would not fit to her. So the princess was saddened very much and she wished nothing more, as that one would come which would be right to her father. 
However, she had a small mouse in a golden cage, this was her only playfellow. In the cage the mouse had a traversing wheel and a small house in which she slept. 
Once again many applicants had come around the hand of the princess to the castle. 
Among them the robber's captain Mantinas, called the awful was dressed up. The next day everything should fancy to the king.
At night, however, crept Mantinas secretly into the rooms of the princess. He wanted to kidnap that and blackmail a ransom. But the guards discovered him and he hidden in a chamber. However, this was the chamber in which the golden cage with the mouse stood. Mantinas saw immediately, what a possibility to him here came up. The key was in the castle of the cage and thus he opened him. The mouse slept in her mouse small house and thus Mantinas took the small house together with the mouse. Then he hidden up to the morning and then crept unrecognized from the castle. When it was discovered what had happened, there was a big turmoil and the princess begged your father to do everything to bring the little mouse again. She fell in gloom and wanted to talk with nobody more, also not with her father. The next day a messenger came to the castle and brought a message of Mantinas: If the king wants to bring out the mouse again have and with it the princess of her misery, he should resign and to him completely Alborien and everything what in it is handed over.
The king sent on it his cavalry from around the robber's captain to catch and to bring the little mouse again. But they could not find him. Hence, the king appointed all ways of the empire together to find out maybe how one can get hold the Mantinas. Many came to the court, robberylogists, kidnappists, know-manys, know-alls, a professor and even the doctor Faustus. About this and that, the robbery concerning, they spoke, but at the end the king was as clever as before. Hence, he did a call to his subjects: This and this would have happened, the shameless robber Mantinas Horriblius Raffzahniensis has kidnapped the mouse of the princess and who can reprocure the mouse for the princess, that would get them to the woman and would become in addition a chancellor of the empire. 
The poor Robert also heard from it. 
He was a cobbler in the city and lived after a fashion. The only one what him delighted was his tomcat Diabolino, he loved that. 
"Oh", he thought, „ if I was even a hero, I could move out in the world and bring back her little mouse the princess. “ And he thought this not only, he also spoke thus to Diabolino, thus as if he was a person. 
But Diabolino understood every word.
And to Roberts to remaining astonishment Diabolino caught in to talk. 
„Let me do only. You were always good to me and have always provided for me, even if it did not go well to you. Hence, I want to contribute to the fact that your wish is fulfilled. “
„How this should go then, nevertheless, me am only a poor cobbler and you only one tomcat.“ „Just this I mean. Take from the rests of the leather what you have and a pair of boots does to me from it. Then you will already see that in a year everything comes to the plumb line. “ Robert had been surprised at this wish, but he finished himself in the work and after some time the boots were for Diabolino. 
He drew that and went upright like a person from the house. 
In the interim many heroes who had belonged from the call had come to the castle. 
There came Elefatis of immense growth and in massive armour plating. 
Arachno came which wrapped his enemies in selfspun nets. 
And it came Electrophorus, gleaming and flashing. 
Maxischreck and Morischreck, both quickness which could jump over all enemies. 
It came Definitus which could defeat everybody only by his reasoning power. 
And completely to end stood give in the door of the throne room a small tomcat in boots. 
This was Diabolino, those had let in the guards because he carried the boots. They had never seen a speaking cat in boots and thought, it would be something special.
How they stood so everything before the king, it seemed as if is Diabolino slightest from all. And everything pulled them away around the little mouse for the princess to find. 
As more first Elefatis departed. After long trip he reached in the country of Manega. Mostly the Maneganer loved the circus and the animals in the circus ring. They were glad to see him and they showed no fear. This surprised him very much, nevertheless, he was probably prepared. However, the Maneganer were very crafty people. They dug a deep pit, lured him in there and caught him in such a way. Then they laid him in chains and every day he had to perform tricks in the circus ring for them. 
The second, Arachno, it nailed up to the north, because he thought that in the ice desert for Mantinas a good hiding place was. Thus he hoped to find him. How he came, however, on and on to the north, it became colder and colder and the days shorter and shorter, until it did not become at all any more a day. Arachno did not know any more where he was and how he should find the way back. There stretch he a net and wrapped itself in it, so that he would not freeze to death.
Thus he wanders for good in the icy fields and no view one day has to come back again. And up to the today one can sometimes see at the cold north nights the relight of his nets in the sky. 
Electrophorus concerned the thing differently. He proceeded to Zerbalien. The people there were famous as a thinker. He wanted to tell to you what he knew about Mantinas and then they should find out where he could find him. The Zerbalier saw be already from wide ones sparkle and flash. And because they could add 1, they knew that a big danger would come up to them. Since if they had said everything Electrophorus what he wanted to know, he would destroy them, already to prevent that the other heroes would also come to this knowledge. They did not need to confer long to find a solution. They destroyed the only bridge which led about the river to her city. When now Electrophorus saw that no bridge led in the city, he began to wade the river. But the water had hardly touched his legs, there was a hiss and steam climbed up. Electophorus fell down, completely in the water, the river bubbled and steamed and this was the end of the Electophorus.
Maxischreck and Morischreck wanted to jump about the land and everything massacre what they found. Thus they hoped to get also Mantinas. They jumped through many lands and laid waste them, but Mantinas did not find them. In the end they jumped higher and higher to see whether there, nevertheless, something was not. In the end, they higher jumped than the moon is and were never again seen. 
In the end, Definitus differently went forward. He went first of all home. There he sat down and thought. He did this during 1 year. Finally, he came to an end: Nobody could find of Martina or the mouse, too well they were hidden. However, he was ashamed of going with this knowledge to the king. At night, therefore, he laced secretly his bundle and left the land for good. 
About a year had passed and the king had already given up all hope that one day one of the heroes would come back. There it was announced to him that him Diabolino longs to speak. And really, Diabolino was back and he had brought the mouse. With big pomp he was received and must tell immediately how it has gone out to him then.
He told like he has travelled in the land of the Promusker by which would be known that the robber Mantinas often was there. There he has found out that Mantinas always came from the south to the land. So he came along on the way in the south. He had to cross deserts with bad sandy storms, trunk of the Pavonen defeat, travelling rivers only cross and, besides, fight against gigantic hungry crocodiles. But he has defeated that, in the end, everything. Finally, he has come to the land of the Kerobier which knew the way to Mantinas. He had to defeat impenetrable woods and gigantic mountains on the way there, until he came, finally, to all renits in spite of to the land of the Mantinas. There was an awful fight there, but at last he has defeated Mantinas and can win back the little mouse. 
He did not want to speak about the return journey any more largely. 
The king and his suite had listened to the report tensely and had so been surprised about the fact that they asked not further. Now they went everything to the princess Amelia weeping before the empty cage sat. Diabolino put the mouse in the cage and concluded him. By the way he mentioned that he had also had the small house, however, it would have probably lost in the battle of Meldowa.
Everything were content with it. But now the king was helpless. Nevertheless, he could do no tomcat the chancellor and husband to his daughter. „Also for it I have council.“ if said Diabolino. „See, oh my king, only for my man has passed I all these adventures and I want to resign this honour with pleasure to him. For myself I request only one dished plate milk every day.“ 
King Lukrazius was so delighted about the fact that it went well to his daughter again that he agreed to the suggestion of the tomcat with pleasure. 
Robert was got to the court and was appointed there the chancellor. And after some time he married the princess Amelia and they lived everything happily up to her end of life. 
The king let for the little mouse a new small house make, he did not ask for the lost one any more and this is a pity. Since then would have maybe come out that Diabolino had not experienced these adventures at all. He had waited simply during 1 year at home comfortably, on the one hand, to excite no suspicion by a too quick return, on the other hand to be sure that nobody returned from the other heroes. Then he had simply caught the next mouse whom he could get, and had gone with it to the king. 
Thus everything was contented. 
Since the dizziness never came to light. 
And one can recognise by it that I have told no fairy tale, but the truth. 
Since in the fairy tale always there wins the virtue.


----------

